# Does anyone use a candle to remove oxygen?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have a vague memory of an article somewhere describing using a candle to seal canning jars of dry goods, like beans, rice, etc. You fill the jar leaving some room, place a small candle, like a birthday cake candle on the top, light it, cover with lid/band. The candle burns until all the oxygen is gone and then it goes out and seals the lid. 

Have any of you tried this?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Not heard of this, but I like the idea, except that there may be some smoke in the jar when the candle burns out.

This reminds me of something I read about ancients burning sulfer in wine barrels to displace the oxygen with a sulfur gas. Sulfur (sulfites) is a preservative.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I have opened some of the raw, dry rice that I oven canned several months ago. Looks fine to me, and no waxy after taste.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Rice doesn't require oven canning. Just keep it dry, it will ;last for years.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have heard of to store in buckets and barrels. Not that it seals the lid,but removes the oxygen inside a sealed bucket.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I have heard of to store in buckets and barrels. Not that it seals the lid,but removes the oxygen inside a sealed bucket.


Agreed. You have to seal the lid with the candle burning. It doesn't seal the lids for you.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi! I wanted to update that I did try the candle method. This is a quart jar of rice. The candle burned for only about 2 seconds. When I touched the lid to see if it sealed it plunked down. I will update as time goes by as to whether it remains sealed.

I realize that this is not the best way of storing rice. I am using rice as a quick example. I just remember reading about this and thought it might be of some use to someone. The candle burns for such a short time I don't believe a waxy aftertaste, or smoke is going to be a problem. I used a birthday cake candle.

Of course this is not for sealing jars with meat or fresh veggies. But I was thinking for dry mixes, like the dinners in a jar, this would be a nice alternative to the oxy absorbers?

Here's a pic:

http://community.webshots.com/album/582265354zVRPKY


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> Rice doesn't require oven canning. Just keep it dry, it will ;last for years.


That's true for white rice. I have been oven canning brown rice.


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

I recall reading a post by Forerunner that described doing this for grain stored in barrells. I've never tried it though. Try searching Forerunner+candle and see if you get a hit.

Kyle


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

How about I just explain it again ? 


We seal all of our bulk grains, right out of the field, in 55 gallon steel drums with sealable lids. 

(ETA.... do be sure your moisture levels are low enough for long term storage. The candle won't prevent spoilage due to excessive moisture....)

Leave a small crater in the center, six or eight inches below the lid, for the candle.
Light up, seal tightly and forget about it.
I've got grains stored this way that are several years old. Each time we open a new one, it smells as fresh as the day we sealed it up, with zero evidence of insect or other deterioration.

Plastic buckets can be sealed the same way. Just tape several layers of aluminum foil to the underside of the lid--large enough a square that the tape is in no danger of igniting-- to prevent burn-through. Leave enough space for the candle, light and seal.

The candle trick purportedly comes to us compliments of the Congo, and how they store their dry goods in that sauna, so I am told.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I do this in stored grains.....my Father, used the same method.


----------

